# Road World Championships Bergen 2017 **SPOILERS**



## brommers (18 Sep 2017)

Fantastic stuff from both Sunweb teams - they must have trained hard for those results.


----------



## speakingtoghosts (18 Sep 2017)

Unbelievable rides! I loved to see the youth on display in both teams. Great to see young riders desperate to win in an event a lot of people don't bother with. Amazing strength from BMC men - they could have won with four remaining if Tejay had been on a slightly stronger day. On the Sky side, I felt sorry for G... should they have selected him when he doesn't look quite fit? Still, he did go decently in the Tour of Britain ITT. Frightening power from Froome when he hung off the back on the climb waiting for Thomas and then suddenly skipped back across the gap to the Sky train 0:


----------



## andrew_s (19 Sep 2017)

I see young Thomas has got himself another stripy jersey, fairly comfortably in the end. 
The Norwegian favourite was in front at the first two time checks, but put himself in the red matching Pidcock's time up the climb and faded to 8th. The hazards of having time checks on earlier riders?


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2017)

I've just seen pics of Lauren Dolan's injuries from yesterday's junior women's ITT... bleurgh!

Not what you want to look at when you're having your lunch.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2017)

andrew_s said:


> I see young Thomas has got himself another stripy jersey, fairly comfortably in the end.
> The Norwegian favourite was in front at the first two time checks, but put himself in the red matching Pidcock's time up the climb and faded to 8th. The hazards of having time checks on earlier riders?



Suppose it's either racing to win or not. He raced to win and I doff my cap at that.


----------



## Buddfox (19 Sep 2017)

Pidcock wins the U18 time trial. Is there anything this kid can't do?


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2017)

Van Vleuten has totally smashed it. Awesome ride.


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2017)

I think that 9th for Hannah Barnes is a good effort.


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2017)




----------



## MiK1138 (20 Sep 2017)

Sorry but I am not having this Bike change malarkey


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Cracking ride by Kelderman - good negative split strategy. Will be interesting to see how long he holds on to the top spot. Kiryienka is on the course now - he could do well here, I reckon.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2017)

I fancied Kiri,looks good so far......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2017)

It was a shame about Tao's ride. I was hoping he'd do much better, especially as he's done a lot of strong, sustained front of the peloton riding this year, but he overcooked a corner and crashed. He also said that he couldn't get his breathing right. I felt for him.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Missed that, which corner did he crash on? Was it the same one Bodnar just went down on, by any chance? Kiryienka looked a bit ginger going through the same spot too but managed to stay upright.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2017)

Great ride by Moscon.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Great ride by Moscon.



Yep, but maybe that shouldn't be a surprise after his performance in the Vuelta.

Where on earth did Oliveira come from though? Proper dark horse.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Missed that, which corner did he crash on? Was it the same one Bodnar just went down on, by any chance? Kiryienka looked a bit ginger going through the same spot too but managed to stay upright.


I'm not sure which corner it was - I missed the first bit of it and it doesn't appear to have been on camera.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Yep, but maybe that shouldn't be a surprise after his performance in the Vuelta.
> 
> Where on earth did Oliveira come from though? Proper dark horse.



Scored the winner against Birmingham City on 9th September. Then decided to take up cycling, apparently.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2017)

Looks like the rain is going to have an impact on this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2017)

Dumoulin could puncture and he'll still win this


----------



## Buddfox (20 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Dumoulin could puncture and he'll still win this



Yeah, I think - I think - Dumoulin's going to win this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2017)

Froome might get 3rd, possibly 2nd at a push


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

That's an astonishing ride by Dumoulin. 

By the time Tony Martin gets to the finish line, everyone will have forgotten who he once was...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2017)

Brilliant ride by Dumoulin.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Nice bodycheck by the security ape!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2017)

Perfect timing, it's nearly home time


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Sep 2017)

Wow, just wow. It shows that concentrating on the event (and a hell of a lot of talent) really makes a difference.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2017)

Deserved winner,great ride by Dumoulin.Froome aswell,im sure he will settle for bronze.


----------



## Beebo (20 Sep 2017)

The gap from 1st to 2nd was hugemongus.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> EBH's 16th place is pretty impressive. (Well, it impressed me, others may be more blase)



Interesting that he chose to use a road bike with clip-ons for the whole thing.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2017)

I think the whole bike change.thing.was mad !


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Nice bodycheck by the security ape!




we need more of that for the" running behind the rider nob eds" at the grand tours


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Sep 2017)

Good result


----------



## 400bhp (21 Sep 2017)

I had in my mind Dumoulin was at least up there with Froome in terms of the best male cyclist and I now think he is better.

Roll on next years GTs. I really hope they go head tyo head and are both fit.

This ignores Sagan who is probably the best. I'm being contracdictory here I know.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2017)

400bhp said:


> I had in my mind Dumoulin was at least up there with Froome in terms of the best male cyclist and I now think he is better.
> 
> Roll on next years GTs. I really hope they go head tyo head and are both fit.
> 
> This ignores Sagan who is probably the best. I'm being contracdictory here I know.


It would certainly be a good contest where Froome couldn't rely on the TT as his get out of jail card.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2017)

400bhp said:


> I had in my mind Dumoulin was at least up there with Froome in terms of the best male cyclist and I now think he is better.
> 
> Roll on next years GTs. I really hope they go head tyo head and are both fit.
> 
> This ignores Sagan who is probably the best. I'm being contracdictory here I know.


I really hope they go head to head,should be some great racing next.year.Best male cyclist or best pure TT though ? He was a deserving winner but let's not forget he's been training for this since last year.Froome has just ridden two grand tours(and won !) Then two weeks later straight into the world's.Im not taking anything away from Dumoulin as I think hed have won anyway.But as I said before I'm sure Froome will settle for a bronze.


----------



## brommers (21 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> It would certainly be a good contest where Froome couldn't rely on the TT as his get out of jail card.


That's how Dumoulin won the Giro.


----------



## smutchin (21 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> That's how Dumoulin won the Giro.



Nah, he was toying with the opposition. He even had time to stop for a shoot in a field, just to emphasise his superiority.


----------



## smutchin (22 Sep 2017)

Watching the U23 race on Eurosport. Strange course. Hard to tell what's going on. Looks like they're riding at random round a big field. There's a group of riders in red jerseys who seem to be following a chap in pink. And the lad in the white jersey has just been poked in the arse by a bloke with a big stick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Watching the U23 race on Eurosport. Strange course. Hard to tell what's going on. Looks like they're riding at random round a big field. There's a group of riders in red jerseys who seem to be following a chap in pink. And the lad in the white jersey has just been poked in the arse by a bloke with a big stick.


Yup, that Norwegian grass looks lush though.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Watching the U23 race on Eurosport. Strange course. Hard to tell what's going on. Looks like they're riding at random round a big field. There's a group of riders in red jerseys who seem to be following a chap in pink. And the lad in the white jersey has just been poked in the arse by a bloke with a big stick.



Are you sure you're not watching It's a Knockout?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Are you sure you're not watching It's a Knockout?


Definitely a bunch of red riders following a chap in pink....






Brought to you by Eurosport scheduling....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2017)

Damned fine ride, considering

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...book&utm_medium=social&utm_term=cyclingweekly


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/41321515


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2017)

Just seen this one, as a social media linked item

Looks very grim, but the driver had nowhere to go - too late to brake


http://road.cc/content/news/229671-...am-car-driver-swerves-him-world-championships


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just seen this one, as a social media linked item
> 
> Looks very grim, but the driver had nowhere to go - too late to brake



That's appalling. 

I take issue with the 'nowhere to go' line though - as with the Hoogerland crash, it would have been better to drive into the obstacle (ie the car in front). Let the drivers feel the brunt of their recklessness rather than the riders. 

Both drivers should be given lifetime bans from race convoys. Morons.


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^^this, a thousand times^^^^^^^^^^^^^ the driver is just saying , I don't want to get get hurt because of my own actions, lets hurt someone else instead,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^this, a thousand times^^^^^^^^^^^^^ the driver is just saying , I don't want to get get hurt because of my own actions, lets hurt someone else instead,


A bit of a devil's advocate point of view here: rider was directly behind the car. A quick stop, even with a shunt, might also have taken the rider out. There doesn't seem to have been enough time for the driver to know that he could brake sharply without taking the cyclist out.


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2017)

Then he should not be driving if he cant stop safely in the road ahead, ESPECIALLY in the race convoy, around cyclists


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> rider was directly behind the car



Yes, on looking at it again, you're right. He shouldn't have been there, might have given himself a chance to escape if he'd been wider out. Or not. Hard to tell.

Still appalling driving though. Two things you don't do in a bunch race: stop suddenly, and swerve off your line without warning. That should apply to drivers as well as riders.


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2017)

Total cycling. Awesome ride by Blaak.

What odds on Dumoulin taking the men's road race too to make it a clean sweep for the Dutch?


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2017)

View: http://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/911617355163344897


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2017)

well that's T.V.G out of contention with that crash


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

Massive bunch still


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2017)

probably going to be a bunch sprint


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

Swift is still there


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2017)

kiryenka the terminator chasing them down


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

bleeding pictures have gone


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2017)

Great time for the cameramen to go walkabout!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

Bergen looks nice while we wait


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2017)

'Kin joke!


----------



## Buddfox (24 Sep 2017)

I mean come on - what a time to lose the feed!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

sagan?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2017)

Ah, shame for Kristoff!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2017)

Sagan - three in a row.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2017)

Phew!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

He is amazing


----------



## Buddfox (24 Sep 2017)

That is absurd


----------



## Buddfox (24 Sep 2017)

Nice touch to dedicate the victory to Scarponi


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 Sep 2017)

He'd have lost that sprint if he hadn't had a haircut (drag and all that).


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2017)

Dammit, I'm out so recorded it to watch later but then accidentally saw the result on Facebook. 

Sounds like a cracking race though, as pretty much every race this week has been. Bergen has proved an excellent choice to host the Worlds.


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2017)

the only thing could have made the worlds on eurosport better would be corlton (nob ed) Kirby losing his voice


----------



## Stephenite (24 Sep 2017)

The cameras going down just before the end made for more drama, I believe. You just didn't know who the leaders were until the last kilometre.


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2017)

That rooled up sleeping bag in the road could have caused some drama, I don't know how they all avoided it


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2017)

Only time you heard of Sagan today he was in 80th position ! Three in a row leaves no doubt.Well done.


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> He's a bit good isn't he.


He is the perfect one day race rider. 
They would have to design a very odd route for him to get a chance to win an overall grand tour jersey.


----------



## sleaver (24 Sep 2017)

Moscon has been disqualified for what Chris Boardman described at the time as a very sticky bottle.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/moscon-disqualified-from-worlds-road-race-video/


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

sleaver said:


> Moscon has been disqualified for what Chris Boardman described at the time as a very sticky bottle.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/moscon-disqualified-from-worlds-road-race-video/


It doesn't look like much to me but maybe I'm missing something


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2017)

Missing footage here from the last 4km
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/world-championships-final-four-kilometers-of-mens-road-race-video/


----------



## Buddfox (25 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Missing footage here from the last 4km
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/world-championships-final-four-kilometers-of-mens-road-race-video/



Is that Ben Swift having a dig about 70 seconds in?


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Is that Ben Swift having a dig about 70 seconds in?


Yes. He did well to finish 5th after getting dropped on that last salmon leap and putting in that dig.


----------



## Buddfox (25 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Yes. He did well to finish 5th after getting dropped on that last salmon leap and putting in that dig.



Agreed - even before seeing that, I thought it was a great result for him. It's a shame the coverage was dropped - from what is shown in that clip it looks like it was pretty chaotic from 3km to 1km to go, before the group came back together.


----------



## smutchin (25 Sep 2017)

Swifty did really well. I suspect he's never going to get that elusive big win if he leaves it to the bunch sprint, he's just not quite good enough, but he might just pull it off one day if he can make a late attack stick. That was an ideal course for him as well, quite Milan-Sanremo-esque.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think it's the context more than anything. I think it was when he was chasing down Alaphilippe.
> 
> If it had been in a stage race and he'd dropped back to the team car to fetch bottles or if he'd been chasing back on after a mechanical or something then they'd probably have let it pass. But to take such an long a boost at that point in a one day race was taking the mickey. It appeared to me also that the driver may have put his foot down a bit as well.
> 
> (Note that may be utter cobblers. Happy to be corrected.)


Nope, driver probably put his foot down - it looks like the camera bike has to accelerate to catch it up. Do we know if the driver used to work for Astana? 

It seems it wasn't when he was chasing down Alaphilippe (I saw that bit and didn't see this) but a lap earlier when he'd been caught behind a crash or something.

It's just as well Moscon didn't win from the breakaway with Alaphilippe and even Trentin who he helped set up didn't get a medal, else this could have been a much bigger decision than it probably was in the end.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Total cycling. Awesome ride by Blaak.


Indeed but what  idiot at the BBC scheduled it to switch channels shortly before the end? And then no highlights not even on the red button? I had to go digging around on Youtube to find out how we got from the last I saw to Blaak winning.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> Nope, driver probably put his foot down - it looks like the camera bike has to accelerate to catch it up. Do we know if the driver used to work for Astana?
> 
> It seems it wasn't when he was chasing down Alaphilippe (I saw that bit and didn't see this) but a lap earlier when he'd been caught behind a crash or something.
> 
> It's just as well Moscon didn't win from the breakaway with Alaphilippe and even Trentin who he helped set up didn't get a medal, else this could have been a much bigger decision than it probably was in the end.


http://road.cc/content/news/229761-...es-blame-gianni-moscon-world-championship-tow
Driver error ?


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/229761-...es-blame-gianni-moscon-world-championship-tow
> Driver error ?


It doesn't explain why Cassani thinks it was his fault. He was enjoying holding hands with Moscon and just didn't want to let go?


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2017)

maybe they was handcuffed together


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> It doesn't explain why Cassani thinks it was his fault. He was enjoying holding hands with Moscon and just didn't want to let go?


I just thought Italians were more "touchy feely" ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> I take issue with the 'nowhere to go' line though - as with the Hoogerland crash, it would have been better to drive into the obstacle (ie the car in front). Let the drivers feel the brunt of their recklessness rather than the riders.
> 
> Both drivers should be given lifetime bans from race convoys. Morons.


Maybe, run into the other car, but it'd have been pure reflex action to steer away from it
Just the most unfortunate of timing



deptfordmarmoset said:


> A bit of a devil's advocate point of view here: rider was directly behind the car. A quick stop, even with a shunt, might also have taken the rider out. There doesn't seem to have been enough time for the driver to know that he could brake sharply without taking the cyclist out.


Probably didn't even know he was behind, or so close anyway


----------

